# Long time no pics :)



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi everyone! I haven't posted pics in a loong time.so I thought I would .

_Boss getting loves from mommy_









_He had to sit in the stroller at the park cause there were no dogs allowed in the playground..he didn't like it lol_









_My new fave pic of him!_









And here is my new addition. She's a chihuahua/pug mix, 9wks, & 4lb. She's gonna be a tank! lol

_Priscilla_









_She is slowly but surely growing on Boss. He likes her a lot better when they're outside._









_Playing with her best friend (that's what he calls her) lol_


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Love them,about time we had some pics


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Both of your babies are sweet! They look like they have fun together!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

They're both so adorable, Kristin! Nice to see you posting again.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks girls 

I don't know how much fun they have together. Boss still doesn't love her. I think he'll come around though. He was the same way with our cat and now they tolerate each other just fine.


----------



## CarrieAndCalista (Jul 22, 2011)

oh they are both adorable!!  Really cute pictures, I definitely could fall in love with your Priscilla.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Jack Jack's Mom (Nov 19, 2010)

Aww! Love them both. I bet they will be best buds in no time.


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

How adorable! All three of them!!!!!


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Love your new puppy...she is adorable.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks girls!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Super cute pics Kristin! I love the new puppy. Boss is adorable as always. He has the funniest and cutest expressions.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Boss is as cute and handsome as ever. Lina misses bossing him around although Lina has Bella to boss around now . 

Priscilla is adorable - what a cute face! She is the little sister that Boss didn't know he wanted. 

Lina sends hugs and kisses to you, your family, and her little brother Boss.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Thanks 

Way- I feel like Priscilla is Boss's pay back for pestering Lina all those years lol.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

LOL! How true. Poor Boss is so small compared to Prissy when she is full grown - what a "little" sister.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

lol I know! She is already 4lb. at 9wks and he is 5lb. at 6yrs! She's going to be a tank!


----------



## LuvMyTito (Sep 8, 2011)

Awww too cute! My mom would looove ure little girl! Boss is adorabe! I always wanted a blonde chi before I fell in love with Tito!


----------

